# Hello from Gwinnett County, GA



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! I am west of you in Upstate SC. My wife and I did everything like ya'll and then had to wait several weeks to get our 4 packages on March 30th. We are expecting our first 4000-5000 babies in a day or so. I am NOT handing out cigars! It is such an exciting thing to do. Have fun!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Janet and Oran!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> get our 4 packages on March 30th. We are expecting our first 4000-5000 babies in a day or so.

If you have (4) 3 lb packages coming, you will have a _lot __more_ than 5000 babies! :lookout: Bees-per-pound vary somewhat, but this reference puts it at 3500 per pound:
http://www.honeybeesuite.com/so-what-does-the-average-honey-bee-cost/

So 4 * (3 * 3500) = 42,000 bees


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> > get our 4 packages on March 30th. We are expecting our first 4000-5000 babies in a day or so.
> 
> If you have (4) 3 lb packages coming, you will have a _lot __more_ than 5000 babies! :lookout: Bees-per-pound vary somewhat, but this reference puts it at 3500 per pound:
> http://www.honeybeesuite.com/so-what-does-the-average-honey-bee-cost/
> ...


You may have misunderstood. I've had my 4 packages for 4 weeks now and our first batch of brood is about to hatch! Our babies! Not those store-bought girls! lol


----------

